# MN Mushroom Certification Class



## agarikon

Sponsored by Minnesota Mycological Society . Certification for commercial sale of Wild Foraged Mushrooms. 
The following mushrooms will be included for identification/certification:
Morel Morchella species
Chanterelles Cantherellus species
Black Trumpet Craterellus species
Sulphur Shelf Laetiporus species
April 30th.Cost $75.00 for Non-members. (But we hope you will join!)
Yes, there is a test. Limited to 35 attendees.
Visit: MinnesotaMycologicalSociety.org for more info. 
Regards,
Agarikon


----------



## fluffhead

Is there a law in Minnesota which prohibits the commercial sale of wild foraged mushrooms without a license? Please define, "commercial sale of wild foraged mushrooms."


----------



## buckthornman

Well the nectar of God is fallen and like a virgin robin my beak is trembling for that first worm! Good luck to all may we have our best season ever! Its raining its pouring the oldman is moreling thx spirit in the sky!!!!Into the thorn! Into the thorn!!!Bucky thorn!!!Bucky out


----------



## shroomster

That's pretty deep buckthorn , I like it. Here we go


----------



## jestevens25

Yes, you need to be certified by the MMS. They have a class on 4/30. It's $75.00


----------

